# Gi - a new Scrabble word



## Buka (Aug 5, 2014)

For those who might play Scrabble, they added 5,000 new words. First new ones in a decade.

And they finally added the word Gi. About damn time!

Official Scrabble dictionary adds 5,000 new words - Aug. 4, 2014


----------

